# this is how she looked right before birth



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

sunday 4 pm-210 grams
monday 7am-221 grams
monday 4pm-221 grams (re-check)
tuesday 7am-215 grams
tuesday 1pm-225 grams (re-check- found blood in cage)

jojo weighed 215 grams this morning and i just got home so i weighed her again at 225 grams. this is also 









ok so she is obviously still pregnant


see obviosly the litter was smaller than 6 pups as this was her birth belly look the day she gave birth (she is still alive now but she must have eaten her babies... probably due to being overprotective. she is skittish to people even being in the same room with her)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

possibly, but wait and see.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

yeah i cant wait. im staying up all night so i can update everyone right away


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Good idea . I'm soooo excited!


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

I read somewhere that once labor starts if they don't start giving birth within 2 hours something is wrong...How long has it been since you found the blood?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

;D. it has only been 1 hour and i read that they can also bleed a couple days before even starting labor. she doesnt seem to uncomfortable and doesnt even seem bothered


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Either way it will still be soon. ;D. I've read places that after you see blood it could be from an hour to a day.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

yeah ive read that too and right now she looks fine and relaxed


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Well that's good to hear. If the babies come tonight don't forget to take pics


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

well so far the babies are moving so they are alive. i gently touched my finger to her belly which she let me do (perfectly relaxed) and i could feel them moving across my finger like butterflies . my guess is that it will be a small litter  which im hoping for since i dont know if she has ever had babies before... this could be her first litter


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

If you think it is her first litter, it probably will be a small litter, from what I've read.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

well she is only 7-8 months old and used to be an indoor pet before being thrown out into the peoples feeder rat shed from what they did tell me after the fact so idk its possible. im not gonna mess with her anymore so i will keep you updated with any information from my perspective of her location


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

yup i will let you know if and when the first ritten arrives if i hear the squeeking which i heard from another person is really loud and noticable. i will be up all night since school doesnt start till noon tomarrow for me


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Sounds good. thanks for keeping up the updates


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

yep and im possitive there will be many more


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Yay! I sure hope so! haha


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

from my sitting point looks like full blown labor right now. shes laying down paws pressed again corners of cage


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Ooh, exciting! If she's not done in an hour(or if she even starts, lol), then I'm gonna have to leave for an hour, and then wait to see what happens! Grrr, haha!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

lol looks like she dozes off occasionally too which i guess is good so she doesnt use all her energy right off the bat. her cage is sitting right in front of my bed where im watchin tv. she doesnt even notice me me glancing in her direction


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Its good that she's not using all her energy, and also good that she doesn't mind you. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

its like she doesnt even notice me glancing over to her. she has her back to me


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Maybe she doesn't notice you glancing over at her, who knows?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

idk ill update again when she has the first ritten. till then eeeeeeeeeeeeee babies!!!!!!!!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Ya! Sounds good! 

P.S. Don't forget pics after their all born!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

i wont i promise. there will be tons of pictures


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

kk, thanks! sorry for the constant reminders, hehe


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

No! I'm leaving in 10 minutes! I guess I will have to wait an hour until I see if they're here.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

She is supposedly 7-8 months old?? I would've pegged her at 8-10 weeks only.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

when i called the lady to ask about weather jojo was with a male i asked for age and she said 7-8 months old so she could be 8 months old. im not possitive though. the original owner did not seem to want to continue the conversation any longer. she kept saying she had to go


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

I think she meant 7-8 weeks.

Both she and Coco have baby faces which will change a little once they age a bit. And with those weights you have 2 babies. Babies having babies is always sad but hopefully its a smaller litter.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

well coco just seems to be putting on healthy baby weight, but jojo is definantly older and pregnant. much older. jojo is almost completely hairless coco is only 7 weeks old and she still has alot to lose. i do have jojos sister who is 7-8 months old i know that for a fact because when i bought ashes i bought her through the ladies son who kept both in his room as his pets. when i bought jojo she had been thrown out to the feeder rat shed because she was being agressive to the ladies son


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

I'm back! Any updates???


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

nothin yet :-[. they can still be seen moving inside her. im hoping she will have them later or by tomarrow morning


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

O, o well. I bet it will be pretty soon though, definitely tomorrow if not tonight I bet.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

i dont know the signs for labor in rats so i assumed with the position she was in that she was going into labor but i could have been wrong. there have been movement so the 2 hours hasnt affected them badly yet so she must not have been in labor


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

O, ok.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

yeah so we will see. i will stay awake and try to hear squeeking


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

That would be super! Wow, your dedicated, lol


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

what can i say i love my animals. im persuing verterinary medicine right now in college


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Thats so cool!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

ive wanted to be a vet since i was 10. ive healed skin wounds on doves, torn ribcages on 1 week old kitten of mine, and 7 abscesses on a 2 week old kitten skull, etc, any illness my animals have that dont require surgery i heal


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

wow, that's incredible ;D


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

thank you


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Do you think you should weigh her tomorrow?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

if there are no babies tomarrow morning then i will. i knows shes prego because i felt and saw them moving a little. but maybe she still has a day or two before the actual birth. the babies arnt really noticably active so that could be a possibility. and i heard a female rat can bleed 1-2 days before actuallyy giving birth. she has started shredding paper in the last hour so lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

I wish there was a crossed fingers icon on this thing! Oops, I don't know what I just did, lol. Well, fingers are crossed!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Any updates? The pictures you posted show that her water has broke and the blood is a sign of impending labor. I'd guess its a small litter, because she doesn't look very big at all. Small litters can be good, but sometimes the babies can also be a little on the large side. I'd keep a very close eye on her, check in every 20 minutes but don't disturb her too much. Keep your room dimly lit, warm and quiet. I will usually offer water on a spoon and watery baby food to my does to keep them hydrated and in case they don't feel up to walking to their water bottle - but all my girls are very well bonded to me, so not sure if it would upset your girl. 

How you described her laying on her side... thats usually contractions. If there are no babies by tomorrow evening, I'd consider taking her in for a shot of oxytocin to help speed up her labor. The vet may also massage her stomach, lube her birth canal and make sure everything is going smoothly.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Is she still eating as well? I have heard they will stop eating several hours before the birth.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

well no babies, she has been eating and drinking, i took her weight because there were no babies yet and she willingly crawled on tthe scale at 230 grams. still movent in her belly but shes very active in her cage


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*



Elizabethm said:


> well no babies, she has been eating and drinking, i took her weight because there were no babies yet and she willingly crawled on tthe scale at 230 grams. still movent in her belly but shes very active in her cage


the babies will be really active just before the birth. But since they are active it should be relatively soon. On another note, is that not one of the neatest things to feel? A little foot pushing through her skin onto your fingers/hand...when I have a rescue mom who will let me feel it I still get shivers


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

yeah its pretty awsome... the babies have not been overly active even yestersday. they moved here and there but not much. she did streatch out for a bit after i found the blood can rats have false labor contractions cuz after streatching out a bit she curled a little and fell asleep. now shes really active in her cage and has put on 5 grams overnight. shes also still drinking from her water bottle and eating


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Still no pups? I was hoping for some pics! Just kidding , oo I can't wait much longer!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

Grr. I'm leaving til 4:30... I will have to wait forever to check again ! Hope there will be pics then , haha


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

idk whats going on with jojo. she seems fine, not distressed, shes eating and drinking, there is still movement in her belly. maybe they arnt due till tonight or tomarrow. she is showing no contractions or discomfort. im curious as to weather she could have experianced a little false labor last night after i found the blood. i will be taking her to the vet across the road from my school today to see whats going on. idk maybe she has a couple more days to go


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

You're just being fooled. Bronny did that to me...looked like she was having contractions a couple of days before the birth...

This is the story of my first rescue pregnancy and birth. 
http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4009992.0

Hopefully this should keep the 2 of your distracted for a bit ;D


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

lol thank you and congrats on the babies.... beautiful. i will be leaving on thursday morning to visit family so i hope she has them tonight or by sunday morning when i return. i will be gone about 3 days :-[. i dont wanna leave lol


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*










this is jojo's current position. she seems to be sleeping in this position which im guessing is comfortable to her. every once in a while she will twitch and lift her head but then she relaxes again


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

The stretching out helps the babies get in position and ready for birth. Rats don't have false labor. But her water did break the other day, so the babies should come within 2 days... 3 max. Otherwise I would be concerned.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

ok cool ;D


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

well she didnt have them last night so maybe she will sometime this weekend so i return from my parents to little squeekers. god i hope so this is rediculous lol


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

well lets hope they come this weekend... just checked on jojo and her cage is a mess. nesting material everywhere shes definantly preparing today. oh and her stomach is doing massive waves like i mean MASSIVE. it was like something out of a SYFY alian show  ;D


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

VERY soon. When do you leave? Is anyone going to be keeping an eye on her just in case she has issues?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

i have my boyfriend coming over every hour and keeping an eye on her during the day for me just in case. i leave in like 5 hours


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: i think this is the end of jojo's pregnancy =)*

If you hadn't read the other topic, she's had 3 babies so far!


----------

